# Tournament Time



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Here at Bay Flats Lodge we believe we have the best group of guides on the Gulf Coast. To that end our guys have had a good run in tournaments lately. Last Summer Capt. Garret Wygrys and Capt. Cooper Hartman won the Rudyâ€™s Redfish Rivalry over all championship. This past weekend Capt.â€™s Todd Jones and Jason Wagenfehr placed third in the Freeze Out. 

People like to fish different ways and all of them are fun. But if the idea of getting out of the boat, wading a shoreline or reef and throwing artificial lures for big trout is what gets you excited we have the guides for you. Right now, three different elements have converged like a perfect storm to make this the time to book a trip. First of all, its winter and that means trophy trout. Secondly, we have some world class guides to help you and last but not least our February Special makes it even more affordable than ever. We still have several available dates in February so pick up the phone and get yours. Please feel free to request any guide you would like to fish with.

On a side note Eric Simmons of Simmons Custom Rigging, one of our partners here at Bay Flats Lodge placed second in the Freeze Out. The top three boats were all Simmons.


----------

